# Fishing Report E. Matagorda 11/18/09



## halbaby (Sep 24, 2004)

Went out with Capt. Charlie Paradoski chasing the birds in E. Matty throwing Bass Assasins any color although Morning Glory w/geen tail got the larger fish.
28 keeper Specs, 4 Reds, 2 Flounder, a number of undersize Specs and Reds.


----------

